
Oscars mandate inclusion standards for best picture contenders - hirundo
https://www.latimes.com/entertainment-arts/movies/story/2020-09-08/academy-oscars-inclusion-standards-best-picture
======
Andrew_nenakhov
I predict Oscar ratings going to new lows. Last time I heard, they were
already not doing great. [1]

[1]: [https://people.com/movies/oscars-2020-lowest-ratings-
shows-h...](https://people.com/movies/oscars-2020-lowest-ratings-shows-
history/)

------
stOneskull
as long as you can still make a film that moves you rather than for the
"themes and narratives" that others want. we shouldn't make films in order to
win awards or approval anyway.

~~~
me_me_me
Remember when everyone lost their shit when they forcefully pushed black man
as god in Bruce the Almighty? No?

Because Morgan Freeman is an amazing actor. Not Amazing black actor. Just
actor. No qualifiers needed. He fitted that role like he was born to play god.

More recent example is Dolemite Is My Name. Its a great biography/comedy.

You can have great minority actors or whole cast movies if its natural and not
forced.

This is another calculated PR stunt by Hollywoo - a desperate attempt to stay
relevant. Anyhow their golden years are 20 years past us. Apart from Nolan and
Tarantino there are hardly any interesting movie productions. Most interesting
stuff is on netflix et al.

So have a good drown Hollywoo as you go down all alone dragged down by that
stash of sequel cash.

------
fortran77
What about 1 actor films?

Or the 1939 film "The Women" (no men in the cast!)

Or historical films like "Downfall?" How diverse was Hitler's bunker?

~~~
itsdrewmiller
They provide two different qualification methods that require nothing of the
content of the movie - just the off-screen staffing.

